

Do any of you use Salesforce.com regularly? - davidu

SF was created to be a less sucky version of SAP.  Their motto is "The end of software."<p>I've been playing with it recently and I have to say, it's absolutely horrible.  The most complicated and unfriendly piece of software I have ever had the displeasure of using.<p>Do your sales people actually like this thing?<p>Are you developing applications for their platform?
======
mrtron
Yes, sales people love it because they hear from other salespeople 'Oh you
have to get on Salesforce dot com'.

I haven't developed anything using their API.

I have used it a bit, and it is much better than it was ~5 years ago, but
still is pretty much horrible.

------
iuguy
We use it, we like it, we don't customise it much and use it more as a tool
for maintaining contact and pipeline management than a full on CRM, which is
probably why it works well for us!

